

Indian Hacker hacked Pakcyberarmy Database - EthicalHacker
http://hackingnewshackers.blogspot.com/2011/07/indian-hacker-hacked-pakcyberarmy.html

======
rohit_kanwar
Hi. Just so you're clear, the term "Hacker" used here is used in the
"programming subculture" sense, not in the "security breaker" sense.

Please see this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_%28programmer_subculture...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_%28programmer_subculture%29#Definition)

